# Breaking. Oakland has ALSO filed a lawsuit against corrupt NFL.yahoo!!!



## LA RAM FAN

This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL

 And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.


I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.

The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?


Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.

Chris Leighton

I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.


----------



## Anathema

Okay, so let’s assume Oakland wins the lawsuit, or st least an injunction to keep the Raiders from leaving... what’s to keep the team from simply disbanding and reforming in 2 or 3 years in Las Vegas?


----------



## rightwinger

Oakland will lose

They were unwilling to support a team. The Raiders are free to seek greener pastures


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The St Louis Case i will point out was Different than Oaklands.Oaklands case is much different. But the one thing that IS common that I LOVE is that on bot cases,the NFL faught viciously and hard to try and prevent st louis and Oakland to file the lawsuit and tried to get them dismissed but they failed miserably and fell slat  on their faces. for ONCE it it awesome to see the corrupt NFL cartel FINALLY not getting their way for a change.


Here is how Oaklands case against the NFL is different than St Louis's is.  St Louis was just suing for damages because the Rams were not truthful in their statements that they wanted to stay and work something out when the facts are Stan Kroneke bought the Rams with his eyes set on LA from day one never having any intention of wanting to stay.  st louis did not fight to keep the name in st louis because they knew they would lose because of the fact the CITY violated the terms of the lease agreement with the Rams while the Rams did everything that was asked of them in the original agreement.

Oakland on the other hand,Mark Davis constantly lied to oakland saying he wanted to stay and never meeting with oakland officials to try and get something done.He took the time to buy land in LA but NEVER bought any land in OAKLAND and kept meeting with other offiicals from other cities behind Oaklands back never telling them which is one violation. just listen to these two videos and you will hear the many lies of mark davis how he stabbed the oakland fans in the back and is a snake and a disgraceful human being.

Oaklands case against the NFL is not only MUCH stronger than st louiss was,but is even stronger than the one cleveland had against art modell and the NFL when he tried to take the Browns name to Baltimore and failed flat on his face same as Davis will.



December 11 at 7:07 PM ·
Here ya go!!! All 49 pages of the City of Oakland's complaint that was filed to began the lawsuit against The Oakland Raiders/NFL.

Complaint.pdf

here are the COUNTLESS number of lies of Mark Davis and of the countlesss number of  NFL relocation rules Davis violated.

MARK My Words

The Lies & Deception of Mark Davis, Marc Badain & The Raiders






MARK My Words - Part II

Mark Davis Blame Game, Lies & Lack Of Leadership In Negotiating In Good Faith, While Sabotaging A Stadium Deal In Oakland.




i kept saying over and over again the last year just because the NFL owners approved the move for the raiders to go to vegas,doesnt mean its a done deal. Davis will be in vegas with another team but it wont be the raiders. Look for it to be something like the Las Vegas Outlaws or something liek that.

Its even all over the front pages of sports illustrated.

December 13 at 7:25 AM ·
Oakland Sues NFL, Claims it Violated Own Rules in Approving Raiders' Move to Vegas

The NFL has shown a willingness to settle when faced with the prospect of pretrial discovery. This was readily apparent in the league’s decision to settle more than 99% of the legal claims brought by retired NFL players and families over concussions and long-term neurological harm. Even though the NFL may have powerful legal defenses, including labor preemption (i.e., the players agreed to arbitrate claims before suing and their failure to arbitrate means the cases should be dismissed) and uncertain causation (players suffered head trauma playing football long before their first NFL practice), the league negotiated a 65-year, approximately $1 billion settlement. It stands to reason that part of their motivation was to avoid turning over sensitive documents related to how the NFL valued player health. That same motivation could return with Oakland’s litigation.

https://amp.si.com/…/oakland-raiders-nfl-lawsuit-move-las-v…

damn right they violated their own NFL relocation rules.


Editorial: Oakland’s anti-trust lawsuit a potential NFL game-changer

Fans across the country should welcome city litigation challenging Raider’s, pro football’s monopolistic practices

amen to that.


Here,see for yourself how Oaklans lawsuit is fir sure different than st louis's is,how they are indeed sueing for the Raider brand name to stay in Oakland,they got an airtight case,there is no way in hell they cant win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> Okay, so let’s assjme Oakland wins the lawsuit, or st least an injunction to keep the Raiders from leaving... what’s to keep the team from simply disbanding and reforming in 2 or 3 years in Las Vegas?



say what? Al Davis dude is going to have to do what Art Modell did when he tried to leave and take the Browns to Baltimore. despite what a certain troll always comes on here and blatantly lies about all the time,Modell tried to move the team and take the name with him.the city of cleveland filed a lawsuit against him and the NFL and to avoid going to court,Modell and the NFL in a settlement,settled by giving cleveland the name and brand keeping it in cleveland and avoided the lawsuit with an out of court settlement. same thing will happen here.make davis and the NFL dont want to go to court this time either. they will have the settlement outside the court as well.

Modell got his wish and got to leave cleveland but cleveland got the last laugh on him cause they got to keep the name so cleveland was the winner.this lawsuit is VERY similiar to that  suit,expect the exact result with the court that they  will rule that Davis can move to vegas,he is just going to have to sell the team to an owner in oakland and the city will retain the name as well.

You got to remember,mark davis is the most poor broke owner in the NFL.,He doesnt have deep pockets like stan kronke or billions of dollars to fight this lawsuit.when they sue him for the money and the billions which he does not have,to avoid going to court same as modell did with cleveland,he will leave the name there to oakland as modell did with cleveland.

it really doesnt surprise me actually that the owners approved the move because its well known all the owners hate the davis family and mark davis and dont want him as an owner in the NFL.


Oakland is going to have a FIELD day against mark davis and the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that  the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.




ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you.  i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,yo u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before. i also notice how as ALWAYS,wrongwinger in defeat,when backed up against the wall and cant counter facts posts a smiley IN DEFEAT







whats REALLY funny is your asslover jarlaxie since he knows he could not refute any of the facts i posted that oakland has an airtight case against the NFL,ALSO posted a laughing smiley knowing he was backed up against the corner with nowhere to run and unable to refute pesky facts of oakland airtight case against them.comedy gold indeed. he is laughing at himself same as you always do when you both know you cant counter facts.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that  the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you.  i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,yo u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before.


Still can’t admit you believe the Rams left St Louis

Sucker for NFL propaganda


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that  the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you.  i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,y u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before. i also notice how as ALWAYS,wrongwinger in defeat,when backed up against the wall and cant counter facts posts a smiley in defeat




Glad you agree with me wrongwinger how it IS funny that picture of you there crying to the whole world your butthurt on being proven wrong on the rams not coming back to LA AND your butthurt as well that the raiders are going to stay in oakland when you cant counter the evidence and just try and laugh it off which your lover jarlaxie joined in on


----------



## rightwinger

Oakland will lose


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that  the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you.  i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,y u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before. i also notice how as ALWAYS,wrongwinger in defeat,when backed up against the wall and cant counter facts posts a smiley in defeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you agree with me wrongwinger how it IS funny that picture of you there crying to the whole world your butthurt on being proven wrong on the rams not coming back to LA AND your butthurt as well that the raiders are going to stay in oakland when you cant counter the evidence and just try and laugh it off which your lover jarlaxie joined in on
Click to expand...


Moron still believes the Rams play in LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that  the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you.  i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,y u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before. i also notice how as ALWAYS,wrongwinger in defeat,when backed up against the wall and cant counter facts posts a smiley in defeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you agree with me wrongwinger how it IS funny that picture of you there crying to the whole world your butthurt on being proven wrong on the rams not coming back to LA AND your butthurt as well that the raiders are going to stay in oakland when you cant counter the evidence and just try and laugh it off which your lover jarlaxie joined in on
Click to expand...



hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.




ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you. i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,y u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before. i also notice how as ALWAYS,wrongwinger in defeat,when backed up against the wall and cant counter facts posts a smiley in defeat






Glad you agree with me wrongwinger how it IS funny that picture of you there crying to the whole world your butthurt on being proven wrong on the rams not coming back to LA AND your butthurt as well that the raiders are going to stay in oakland when you cant counter the evidence and just try and laugh it off which your lover jarlaxie joined in on



so very true and so very accurate that it HAS to be said again.


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that  the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you.  i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,yo u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can’t admit you believe the Rams left St Louis
> 
> Sucker for NFL propaganda
Click to expand...


On a scale of 1 to 10....I don't care....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy totally nailed it.


No Approval Needed1 week ago
The city of Oakland actually did propose a new stadium deal to the Raider's owner Mark Davis, he just rejected it, because Oakland city counsel didn't want to give him the whatever millions from the people living there to fund the stadium, The city is lookin' out for it's people in that regard.. but personally I think he did this because he wants to keep those extra millions from Nevada's no taxation versus California's highest taxation, not to mention he wants to cash in on that relocation "fee"..which is why the owners voted to allow it to happen. It's all about the $$ with the NFL yawl and it's B.S. they expect the citizens of such cities to pay for their stadium's. The NFL is a parasitic multi-billion dollar corporation which puts out a product that many people may not really care for, but those people are still suppose to fund it? that is shady. I feel they are also trying to solidify sports gambling worldwide with this move, who's to say the NFL doesn't rig it's games according to Vegas betting lines? There is more evidence to say they do than don't.


----------



## Preacher

Eh I was looking forward to Las Vegas having an NFL team!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.



Are you still going to be creating these threads on opening day in Las Vegas?


----------



## Thinker101

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.



Politicians being bought off, especially in someplace like Oakland?   What a shock.


----------



## Toro

Yeah, I'm sure that filing a lawsuit will mean jack 

Another 9/11 Inside Nutjob nutter thread.


----------



## P@triot

Cleveland did this when Modell moved the Browns to Baltimore. They managed to keep the Browns name and colors for Cleveland. But that was all. Oakland may get to keep the Raiders name and colors, but there is 0 chance that they will be able to prevent the team from moving to Las Vegas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still going to be creating these threads on opening day in Las Vegas?
Click to expand...


Yes I WILL be creating a thread laughing at all you nutcases  who seriously think the Raiders are going to be in vegas yes.

I did not say there would not be an NFL team in Vegas or mark davis wont be there,mark davis and the NFL will have a team there,it just wont be the Raiders,

oh and its funny how you forget so soon that NOBODY here believed me  as well other than maybe a couple people or so,that the Rams would be back in LA. If you recall,two years before they moved back to LA,i created a thread talking about how they would be back in LA. NOBODY here believed me,they thought I was on drugs and a nut even though the facts were so OBVIOUS a CHILD could have figured it out.

you had egg on your face back then not believing me,How many more times do you have to have egg on your face.one more time it looks like.

the million dollar question that NEEDS to be asked,will YOU show up to eat your crow when Mark Davis has a team in Vegas but it is not the Raiders.?

My guess is no since all the people here that laughed at me and thought i had no idea what i was talking about when i told them the Rams would come back to LA,they  were ALL too much of a coward to show their faces when i called them out and proved them wrong,they were ALL too arrogant to man up and ADMIT they were proven wrong which i have no doubt will be the case with you as well since you never admit when you have been proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thinker101 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians being bought off, especially in someplace like Oakland?   What a shock.
Click to expand...



that was WHY Thinker101
for the last couple months or so I was beginning to think that was the case that the politicians of oakland had been bought off since they were not filing a lawsuit against them when they kept saying they would and waited for so long and since  they have an even stronger case against the NFL than st louis did who recently won THEIR lawsuit. It was the only thing that made any sense.


The REASON though that it took Oakland so long to file the lawsuit I found out from talking to one of the main people behind the lawsuit is that many of the politicians at first they did not want to try and fight them because they tried once before to stop Al Davis from moving them to LA but failed so they did not want to go through all that again so it was very tough to convince them to do it because of that but they finally understood after people like me who knew the FACTS of the lawsuit,that  moving an NFL team is much more difficult now that it was back then.

 they got NFL relocation rules now that they did not have back then or when the Rams left LA that make it 10 times much more difficult to move a team than it was back then when the raiders left for LA  and then the rams to st louis and the oliers to tennessee later on. after that,the next year,they came out with NFL rules that make it MUCH MORE difficult than it was back then and Mark Davis and the NFL violated those NFL rules.

people around here seem to have reading comprehension problems though because no matter how many times i say that,it just goes through one ear and out the other same as it did when i laid  out the facts why the Rams would be back in LA.they could not get it then,they still cant NOW. 

st louis  was different,they just sued for money because they knew they could not get the team back since the city of st louis violated the terms of the lease agreement and the rams did everything they were supposed to according to the terms.

PLUS st louis never had a viable plan for a new stadium where oakland DID and the NFL did not even take a look at it.that is ONE of MANY facts they have in their case against the NFL.which is too complicated for the  pro vegas people to understand obviously.








Odium said:


> Eh I was looking forward to Las Vegas having an NFL team!



Oh dont get me wrong Odium

Vegas WILL  have an NFL team,it just WONT be the Raiders.It will be something like the Las Vegas Outlaws or Las Vegas gamblers.something like that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Cleveland did this when Modell moved the Browns to Baltimore. They managed to keep the Browns name and colors for Cleveland. But that was all. Oakland may get to keep the Raiders name and colors, but there is 0 chance that they will be able to prevent the team from moving to Las Vegas.



see YOU are the ONLY one that can think from themselves and is not brainwashed  that has come on here that can think for themselves that has ANY clue what they are talking about. Thinker and Odium you two being the rare exceptions as well.

although neither of  you looked at the info i posted either. I expect that out of the pro vegas people but come on, not from the objective non biased people. come on guys it dont take that long to read the info of facts i posted in the OP and my third post that proves oakland has a strong case. dont just read the thread title guys and what you THINK to be true,.Look at the info in the OP AND "MOST IMPORTANTLY"  MY THIRD POST as well.. Patriot here it looks like took the time to do so. thank you for doing that patriot. you are about the ONLY one here that has been objective and non biased. thank god for that i can FINALLY have an intelligent discussion with someone on this.

Yes that is EXACTLY what I am saying but NOBODY is listening to except you being the one exception and that is because YOU took the time to read the info in my OP and also my third post as well.I again thank you for that.,for doing so

Yes,see that is exactly what I been trying to say here.YOU understand that and get that.

Yes in 2020 when Davis  goes to Vegas he will have to go the SAME route that Art Modell took when he tried to move the Browns to Baltimore.

Yes you are correct,there is ZERO chance Oakland will be able to stop the PLAYERS from going to Vegas.I never said the players would not go to vegas,David Carr and all the rest of the players will be in vegas yes you ARE correct.that cant be debated. But as you just said,oakland will retain the NAME and LOGO.they will go down and take the same path Cleveland did when they filed THEIR their lawsuit against Modell and the NFL.

As you are aware,Modell after saying he would move the team to Baltimore,the city of Cleveland filed a lawsuit against Modell and the NFL when Modell threatend to take the team name with him.

To avoid a lawsuit though and to keep it out of court,Modell and the NFL reached a settlement and offered to leave the team name in clevealand. The NFL they hate to go to court at all costs ESPECIALLY now in this day and age with all the corruption they have been exposed of doing

Mark Davis is shitting his pants now .That moron does not have a clue WHY oakland has filed a lawsuit against him.He thinks THEY are the villains when all he did was LIE to them about his intentions that he wanted to stay in oakland but never tired working anything out.HE is the vilain,that stupid fuck cant see that though.

Oakland has an even much stronger case against the NFL than st louis did and incredible as it sounds,an even STRONGER case against Mark Davis and the NFL than Cleveland did against Modell and the NFL as well


that is WHY only an idiot would think the raiders NAME will be in vegas in 2020



here are the countless number of violations of NFL relocation rules that mark davis broke that will bite him in the ass and WHY he will have to let oakland retain their name and logo and the raiders NAME will stay in oakland while davis has a team in vegas like the las vegas outlaws or something like that.


----------



## Preacher

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians being bought off, especially in someplace like Oakland?   What a shock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was WHY Thinker101
> for the last couple months or so I was beginning to think that was the case that the politicians of oakland had been bought off since they were not filing a lawsuit against them when they kept saying they would and waited for so long and since  they have an even stronger case against the NFL than st louis did who recently won THEIR lawsuit. It was the only thing that made any sense.
> 
> 
> The REASON though that it took Oakland so long to file the lawsuit I found out from talking to one of the main people behind the lawsuit is that many of the politicians at first they did not want to try and fight them because they tried once before to stop Al Davis from moving them to LA but failed so they did not want to go through all that again so it was very tough to convince them to do it because of that but they finally understood after people like me who knew the FACTS of the lawsuit,that  moving an NFL team is much more difficult now that it was back then.
> 
> they got NFL relocation rules now that they did not have back then or when the Rams left LA that make it 10 times much more difficult to move a team than it was back then when the raiders left for LA  and then the rams to st louis and the oliers to tennessee later on. after that,the next year,they came out with NFL rules that make it MUCH MORE difficult than it was back then and Mark Davis and the NFL violated those NFL rules.
> 
> people around here seem to have reading comprehension problems though because no matter how many times i say that,it just goes through one ear and out the other same as it did when i laid  out the facts why the Rams would be back in LA.they could not get it then,they still cant NOW.
> 
> st louis  was different,they just sued for money because they knew they could not get the team back since the city of st louis violated the terms of the lease agreement and the rams did everything they were supposed to according to the terms.
> 
> PLUS st louis never had a viable plan for a new stadium where oakland DID and the NFL did not even take a look at it.that is ONE of MANY facts they have in their case against the NFL.which is too complicated for the  pro vegas people to understand obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh I was looking forward to Las Vegas having an NFL team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dont get me wrong Odium
> 
> Vegas WILL  have an NFL team,it just WONT be the Raiders.It will be something like the Las Vegas Outlaws or Las Vegas gamblers.something like that.
Click to expand...

What do you think happens IF Oakland wins this lawsuit and forces the Raiders to stay then? Will the Raiders disband? Be sold? What?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians being bought off, especially in someplace like Oakland?   What a shock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was WHY Thinker101
> for the last couple months or so I was beginning to think that was the case that the politicians of oakland had been bought off since they were not filing a lawsuit against them when they kept saying they would and waited for so long and since  they have an even stronger case against the NFL than st louis did who recently won THEIR lawsuit. It was the only thing that made any sense.
> 
> 
> The REASON though that it took Oakland so long to file the lawsuit I found out from talking to one of the main people behind the lawsuit is that many of the politicians at first they did not want to try and fight them because they tried once before to stop Al Davis from moving them to LA but failed so they did not want to go through all that again so it was very tough to convince them to do it because of that but they finally understood after people like me who knew the FACTS of the lawsuit,that  moving an NFL team is much more difficult now that it was back then.
> 
> they got NFL relocation rules now that they did not have back then or when the Rams left LA that make it 10 times much more difficult to move a team than it was back then when the raiders left for LA  and then the rams to st louis and the oliers to tennessee later on. after that,the next year,they came out with NFL rules that make it MUCH MORE difficult than it was back then and Mark Davis and the NFL violated those NFL rules.
> 
> people around here seem to have reading comprehension problems though because no matter how many times i say that,it just goes through one ear and out the other same as it did when i laid  out the facts why the Rams would be back in LA.they could not get it then,they still cant NOW.
> 
> st louis  was different,they just sued for money because they knew they could not get the team back since the city of st louis violated the terms of the lease agreement and the rams did everything they were supposed to according to the terms.
> 
> PLUS st louis never had a viable plan for a new stadium where oakland DID and the NFL did not even take a look at it.that is ONE of MANY facts they have in their case against the NFL.which is too complicated for the  pro vegas people to understand obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh I was looking forward to Las Vegas having an NFL team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dont get me wrong Odium
> 
> Vegas WILL  have an NFL team,it just WONT be the Raiders.It will be something like the Las Vegas Outlaws or Las Vegas gamblers.something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think happens IF Oakland wins this lawsuit and forces the Raiders to stay then? Will the Raiders disband? Be sold? What?
Click to expand...


well Oaklands case is very identical and very similiar to clevelands case when art modell tried to take the team name to baltimore. when the city of cleveland threatened to sue modell and the NFL for the move,to avoid going to court knowing they would lose because the NFL relocation rules got 10 times harder for an NFL team to relocate than it was back in the early 80's when al took the raiders to LA,to avoid going to court and being embarrassed,the NFL in a settlement out of court,agreed to leave the name in cleveland and as you know,the city of cleveland did not have an NFL team for four years before they were able to find a buyer to buy them and take over. well since again,oakland case is very similair and identical to clevelands,i see the same thing happening here with oakland although i dont think oakland will have to wait as long as cleveland did to have the browns as part of the NFL again having to wait four years to do so because it took them that long to find another owner.

oakland has ronnie lott and a group of  bankers and investors already lined up is what i am hearing ready to purchase them so the LONGEST i see oakland not having the raiders as part of the NFL would be ONE YEAR at the most.and that is prefectly fine for the oakland fans just as long as they retain the name and logio is all they care about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so thats what it is mr odiom


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey wrongwinger cry baby,i know you are STILL butthurt today on your prediction that  the Rams would never coming back to LA that you STILL do this all the time about being proven wrong on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh you are so cute in this pic there i found of you.  i know you had to be talked out of jumping off the bridge and commiting suicide that day since you would kill yourself first before ever admitting to being wrong,i wonder if you will keep from jumping off the bridge THIS time when as always,y u show why you need to change your name to WRONGwinger since being right is something you have NEVER done in your sad life before. i also notice how as ALWAYS,wrongwinger in defeat,when backed up against the wall and cant counter facts posts a smiley in defeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you agree with me wrongwinger how it IS funny that picture of you there crying to the whole world your butthurt on being proven wrong on the rams not coming back to LA AND your butthurt as well that the raiders are going to stay in oakland when you cant counter the evidence and just try and laugh it off which your lover jarlaxie joined in on
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron still believes the Rams play in LA
Click to expand...



You got your ass handed to you by LA RAM FAN......it still stings to this day. BTW, you are an "Award Winning USMB Paid Message Board Poster"? How much did ya pay for the trophy and do you have it prominently displayed over the mantle of your abode along with a shrine consisting of candles strategically placed?????


----------



## TrueTT

Wonderful news! High time these might professional sports owners were humbled by the people they play for.

I just got out of Vegas a week ago. Already a lot of people walking the strip were clad in Raiders gear. Hopefully they can get refunded lol.


----------



## Pilot1

I hope the Raiders do stay in Oakland where they belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrueTT said:


> Wonderful news! High time these might professional sports owners were humbled by the people they play for.
> 
> I just got out of Vegas a week ago. Already a lot of people walking the strip were clad in Raiders gear. Hopefully they can get refunded lol.



They are going to start crying once they discover they will have to keep going to oakland if they want to see a Raiders game LIVE. yeah aint it wonderful news though?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pilot1 said:


> I hope the Raiders do stay in Oakland where they belong.



amen to that brutha.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dismiss? SERIOUSLY?

They tried to previously get the St. Louis suit dismissed also, and guess where that case is headed?

Oakland possesses an even stronger and more stellar case than that in St. Louis, so expect the NFL and it's owners request for dismissal to be denied.


----------



## 22lcidw

P@triot said:


> Cleveland did this when Modell moved the Browns to Baltimore. They managed to keep the Browns name and colors for Cleveland. But that was all. Oakland may get to keep the Raiders name and colors, but there is 0 chance that they will be able to prevent the team from moving to Las Vegas.


So if Oakland gets to keep the colors and the name, they would have to get an expansion franchise or existing team to move there. And a new stadium will have to funded. No one is going to play in the current one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland did this when Modell moved the Browns to Baltimore. They managed to keep the Browns name and colors for Cleveland. But that was all. Oakland may get to keep the Raiders name and colors, but there is 0 chance that they will be able to prevent the team from moving to Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Oakland gets to keep the colors and the name, they would have to get an expansion franchise or existing team to move there. And a new stadium will have to funded. No one is going to play in the current one.
Click to expand...


They wont have any problem getting a new stadium funded.Oakland has a couple of billion dollar investors ready to go to purchase and buy the team and privately fiance the new stadium. Once a new OWNER takes over the team,I think Levil stadium will do an about face and let the Raiders play there asa temp home for the couple seasons or so while the new stadium is being built.

Jed York Just does not want the raiders to play there while MARK DAVIS is the owner because its well known all the owners hate the davis family. thats WHY they gave the chargers the second option of joining the rams as the second team in LA even thougjh THE RAIDERS have a much larger fanbase than the chargers in LA,the chargers have a ZERO fanbase in LA but the owners gave them the approval to be the seond team cause they knew the raiders would succeed in LA where vegas,it is a VERY uncertain market with MANY questions. Vegas doesnt even support their own college football team there.LOL plus experts have called it the WORST sports disaster deal in sports HISTORY. the owners KNOW the raiders would bomb in VEGAS so that is WHY they gave them the approval,there is so many problems with the vegas deal as i have outlined on this whole thread,its comical.


like for one as i mentioned,the NFL and davis were counting on it being ready by 2020/Its not even close to being ready by then,it is WAY behind schedule so it wont be ready till 2021 NOW. that is a HORRIBLE situation for the NFL as long as Davis is the owner anyways.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its official,no surprise in the least. Davis has to go back to oakland with his tail between his legs after he said there was no way he would play in oakland this year if they filed a lawsuit against them. must suck to be mark davis and have egg on your face right now.

Report: Raiders back to Oakland for 2019 a done deal

so many things are going wrong for mark davis.poor baby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amen to that. exactly what myself and EVERY oakland raiders fans has been saying the last few years. Davis remaining owner of the raiders only hurts the NFL,he sells the team to an owner committed to winning as his dad was,does nothing but enhance the NFL and make it much better.

Why Mark Davis Needs to Sell the Raiders


----------



## McRocket

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.



You certainly make an interesting case.

I hope you are right. Though I would like to see an NFL team in Las Vegas, I do NOT want it to be the Raiders. 
 I am NOT a Raiders fan. But I am a BIG fan of the Raiders staying in Oakland.
 I did not like it when the Raiders were in LA and I don't want to see them move now.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.



How dare you.  Tom Brady is an upstanding citizen.  And his cheating was an isolated incident.  He just wanted to win at any cost.  Hell even if he had to cheat to win.  But Tom Brady is the only one.  All the other great quarterbacks would never cheat right?

Joe Montana denies illegal activity after being linked to college admissions scandal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

McRocket said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly make an interesting case.
> 
> I hope you are right. Though I would like to see an NFL team in Las Vegas, I do NOT want it to be the Raiders.
> I am NOT a Raiders fan. But I am a BIG fan of the Raiders staying in Oakland.
> I did not like it when the Raiders were in LA and I don't want to see them move now.
Click to expand...


same here.i also am not a Raiders fan but you are so right,they belong in oakland. Them not playing in oakland is like the yankees leaving new york for vegas.I mean their identity is new york which is why they are called the bronx bombers.

The name Raiders without Oakland in front of it just doesnt work. when they were in LA  anytime they said Los Angeles Raiders,it sounded so childish,you just couldnt put los angeles raides in the same name with NFL,they sounded like an arena football team or something like that.

I am glad you see unlike most people that have come on here,that oakland has a very strong case against the NFL. The reason i am very confidant that vegas will have a new team but it wont be the raiders is because st louis won THEIR case against the NFL and Oaklands case is even stronger than st louis's was and not only that,is even stronger than clevelands was when they sued the NFL and modell when he tried to take the Browns team name to balttimore.

when cleveland threatened the lawsuit against him both him and the NFL backed down and settled the case out of court avoiding trial with modell settling by leaving the name in Cleveland .

I see the same thing happening with the raiders.

speaking of that,guess what? the trial date is set in two years from now,








you think davis is going to want to go to court and fight this? He tried hard as hell to get the courts to drop the lawsuit but to no avail .you KNOW he was crying when he heard the news the lawsuit would not be dropped.


It is not looking good for davis at all,recently at an anti trust itigation hearing where all the NFL owners were present,THEY all had their lawyers with them and they were all appointed by the NFL. David had his lawyer with him as well but guess what? the difference is he was the ONLY owner who did not have the NFL appoint one for him,he had to hire his OWN? you think the other owners are going to back davis up in oaklands lawsuit? Not happening.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the LAMESTREAM media lies as always,here saying the raiders expect to be ready to move to vegas in 2020 holding out facts that the stadium is way behind schedule and wont be ready by 2020two years.

Greg Jones


----------



## McRocket

LA RAM FAN said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly make an interesting case.
> 
> I hope you are right. Though I would like to see an NFL team in Las Vegas, I do NOT want it to be the Raiders.
> I am NOT a Raiders fan. But I am a BIG fan of the Raiders staying in Oakland.
> I did not like it when the Raiders were in LA and I don't want to see them move now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same here.i also am not a Raiders fan but you are so right,they belong in oakland. Them not playing in oakland is like the yankees leaving new york for vegas.I mean their identity is new york which is why they are called the bronx bombers.
> 
> The name Raiders without Oakland in front of it just doesnt work. when they were in LA  anytime they said Los Angeles Raiders,it sounded so childish,you just couldnt put los angeles raides in the same name with NFL,they sounded like an arena football team or something like that.
> 
> I am glad you see unlike most people that have come on here,that oakland has a very strong case against the NFL. The reason i am very confidant that vegas will have a new team but it wont be the raiders is because st louis won THEIR case against the NFL and Oaklands case is even stronger than st louis's was and not only that,is even stronger than clevelands was when they sued the NFL and modell when he tried to take the Browns team name to balttimore.
> 
> when cleveland threatened the lawsuit against him both him and the NFL backed down and settled the case out of court avoiding trial with modell settling by leaving the name in Cleveland .
> 
> I see the same thing happening with the raiders.
> 
> speaking of that,guess what? the trial date is set in two years from now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think davis is going to want to go to court and fight this? He tried hard as hell to get the courts to drop the lawsuit but to no avail .you KNOW he was crying when he heard the news the lawsuit would not be dropped.
> 
> 
> It is not looking good for davis at all,recently at an anti trust itigation hearing where all the NFL owners were present,THEY all had their lawyers with them and they were all appointed by the NFL. David had his lawyer with him as well but guess what? the difference is he was the ONLY owner who did not have the NFL appoint one for him,he had to hire his OWN? you think the other owners are going to back davis up in oaklands lawsuit? Not happening.
Click to expand...


Wow...you certainly seem an expert in this stuff.

What I don't understand is - why don;t cities get 20-30 year guarantees from the teams they build the stadiums for? Have some cities done that? Or is that illegal somehow? Do you know?


----------



## McRocket

LA RAM FAN said:


> the LAMESTREAM media lies as always,here saying the raiders expect to be ready to move to vegas in 2020 holding out facts that the stadium is way behind schedule and wont be ready by 2020two years.
> 
> Greg Jones



Vegas is SO fickle as well (it used to be anyway).

I doubt the Raiders will workout there either...especially if they go through a long period of lousy teams (like they have lately).


----------



## LA RAM FAN

McRocket said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not breaking.It was announced in the bay area in California about a couple weeks ago which was just in time for Christmas for Oakland fans.Its breaking for everybody else around here though obviously since nobody else mentioned it. I just waited as long as i did to mention this now because I wanted everybody to see how st louis kicked butt in THEIR lawsuit against the NFL first AND won. this is what you can expect.LOL
> 
> And just think, the City of Oakland has an even stronger case, and can really stick the screws to the Traiders and NFL. They'll be screaming bloody mercy that they would only have to pay $24 million + attorney's fees.
> 
> 
> I kept saying the last several months that st louis was kicking ass in their lawsuit against the corrupt NFL. I also admit however I also said many times-"Man I am beginning to think the politicians in Oakland have all been bought off by the NFL. That was the ONLY thing that made any sense because it made no sense that it took this long to happen.should have happened over a year ago.
> 
> The other reason i thought that was the only thing that made any  sense why they did not file the lawsuit like st louis did was because as i said many times,Oakland has an even STRONGER case against the NFL than st Louis did so if st louis won,then Imagine how Oakland will CRUSH the NFL in THEIR lawsuit?
> 
> 
> Everybody here should listen to this short 4 minute video in this link that says Chris Leighton in it. after you click it on,He is the one leading the charge in the lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Leighton
> 
> I got to talk to him once about it last week and he told me the REASON it did take so long for Oakland to file the lawsuit was because Oakland after losing their team once before and trying to stop the move,for a long time they did not want to try and fight it and go through all that again But they had to be convinced that NFL relocations are TEN TIMES more difficult to have now than they were back in the early 80's when traiter Al Davis moved them to LA. Had the NFL relocation rules been in place back then that are in place now,Al Davis would NEVER have been allowed to move the Raiders to LA back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly make an interesting case.
> 
> I hope you are right. Though I would like to see an NFL team in Las Vegas, I do NOT want it to be the Raiders.
> I am NOT a Raiders fan. But I am a BIG fan of the Raiders staying in Oakland.
> I did not like it when the Raiders were in LA and I don't want to see them move now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same here.i also am not a Raiders fan but you are so right,they belong in oakland. Them not playing in oakland is like the yankees leaving new york for vegas.I mean their identity is new york which is why they are called the bronx bombers.
> 
> The name Raiders without Oakland in front of it just doesnt work. when they were in LA  anytime they said Los Angeles Raiders,it sounded so childish,you just couldnt put los angeles raides in the same name with NFL,they sounded like an arena football team or something like that.
> 
> I am glad you see unlike most people that have come on here,that oakland has a very strong case against the NFL. The reason i am very confidant that vegas will have a new team but it wont be the raiders is because st louis won THEIR case against the NFL and Oaklands case is even stronger than st louis's was and not only that,is even stronger than clevelands was when they sued the NFL and modell when he tried to take the Browns team name to balttimore.
> 
> when cleveland threatened the lawsuit against him both him and the NFL backed down and settled the case out of court avoiding trial with modell settling by leaving the name in Cleveland .
> 
> I see the same thing happening with the raiders.
> 
> speaking of that,guess what? the trial date is set in two years from now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think davis is going to want to go to court and fight this? He tried hard as hell to get the courts to drop the lawsuit but to no avail .you KNOW he was crying when he heard the news the lawsuit would not be dropped.
> 
> 
> It is not looking good for davis at all,recently at an anti trust itigation hearing where all the NFL owners were present,THEY all had their lawyers with them and they were all appointed by the NFL. David had his lawyer with him as well but guess what? the difference is he was the ONLY owner who did not have the NFL appoint one for him,he had to hire his OWN? you think the other owners are going to back davis up in oaklands lawsuit? Not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...you certainly seem an expert in this stuff.
> 
> What I don't understand is - why don;t cities get 20-30 year guarantees from the teams they build the stadiums for? Have some cities done that? Or is that illegal somehow? Do you know?
Click to expand...


Not really.Its just unlike the majority of posters at USMB,I i talk with people in oakland who are on top of this so because of that.I actually know whats really going on.

Well  compared to the many ignorant posters that have come on here such as WRONGwinger, who seriously believe the LAMESTREAM media in what THEY  are reporting that the stadium will be NFL ready for the 2020 season,then I for sure look like an expert in that way thats for sure.

USMB has the most ignorant sports fans.you venture outside of USMB and i am preaching to the choir to posters on sports message boards when i say that  the stadium wont be ready for the 2020 season.Thats common knowledge OUTSIDE of USMB.  the people that keep coming on here saying I am full of shit that the stadium wont be ready for the 2020 season,THEY are the ones full of shit and are going to look stupid with egg on their face next season when the stadium is NOT  ready yet.

Actually that seems to be what cities DO actually.I cant speak for other cities but I do know in the Rams case,that was done when they moved to st louis in 95.

when they moved to st louis in 95 the agreement with the city and the team was the team signed a 20 year stadium lease agreement with them. I did not know about that but many other Ram fans in LA DID and that is why unlike them,they were very optimistic about the rams coming back in 20 years because it was a horrible deal and a terrible lease agreement,the rams were advised by attorneys NOT to sign the deal but the then owner of the Rams back then,the evil bitch Georgia Frontiere,she was so eager to get the Rams to her hometown city that she did not look at details in the contract and was eager to sign it.

The deal called for the city to keep the stadium in the top 1/3 tier of stadiums in the NFL and back then many of the older stadiums were getting new stadiums built when the rams moved there so the newer stadiums that got built at that time,all made the dome in st louis look like a junkyard,it was so outdated even thought it was still ONLY 20 years old. Because the city violated the terms of the lease agreement back then and did not honor the terms of the contract,the team was free to leave.


That is ANOTHER perfect example  how USMB has the most ignorant sports posters at this board i have ever seen because even though i spelled that out to them DUMMIES style MANY times,it just went through one ear and out the other with them when i tried explaining to them the Rams were coming back to LA. they werr sooooo sure i was wrong and they were right that when they were proven wrong,they got angry like a child everytime i asked them the simple question what was it they were saying about the rams never coming back to LA? why do people around here  act like its the end of the world to admit they were wrong? there were only like a couple of people back then that had the foresight that I did to see the obvious that they were coming back and i knew what i was talking about.


whats REALLY unbelieveable is even after all this time,you would think after THAT happened,posters would wake up and understand i know what i am talking about. The Rams have been back in LA three years now right? well FIVE years ago when i first came on here and said they would be back in LA,the majhority of the posters thought i was on drugs and living in a fantasyland,you would think after i proved them wrong THEN,they would listen to me by NOW and see that THEY are being fools believing the media what they tell them that the stadium in Vegas  will be ready in 2020


The people that have come on here and said I am full of shit that the stadium will not be ready for the 2020 season,i guarantee they wont show their faces around here on this thread when they are proven wrong. they did not show their faces when I called them out on this thread three years ago asking them what they had to say now after i proved them wrong when they kept saying the rams would never come back to LA. as you can see,they were cowards.


Lets take a look at the progress of the Vegas stiadium.Here is a recent pic of the stadium. We are at the end of april now,there have been reports  in the papers there has been a delay in the progress,can anybody with a brain look at this picture here and SERIOUSLY tell me this stadium will be ready by august 2020 to host an NFL game? where are the seats other the the dozen or so in this pic? ,wheres the roof of the stadium?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

McRocket said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the LAMESTREAM media lies as always,here saying the raiders expect to be ready to move to vegas in 2020 holding out facts that the stadium is way behind schedule and wont be ready by 2020two years.
> 
> Greg Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas is SO fickle as well (it used to be anyway).
> 
> I doubt the Raiders will workout there either...especially if they go through a long period of lousy teams (like they have lately).
Click to expand...


Oh yeah they will bomb there even worse than they did when they were in LA ESPECIALLY if they come there and are as crappy as they are now as you just mentioned. They will have the same exact problem the Rams had when they were in st louis.the first four years the Rams were in st louis  and were a crappy team and the joke of the league,these were the kinds of crowds they always drew all the time. I spoke to some friends back then i have in st louis and they said it  was like that every sunday,that getting tickets even on the front lower level,was easy as pie.



Only the brief five year period of the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf which lasted a brief five years,that was the only time they ever packed the stadium. the first four years there when they were crappy and the last 10 years pus as well,THESE were the kind of crowds that were the norm in st louis the majority of their years there.It WILL be the same story for the expansion NFL team that comes to vegas as well. WHY would they support an NFL team when they wont even support their OWN college UNLV team?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the LAMESTREAM media lies as always,here saying the raiders expect to be ready to move to vegas in 2020 holding out facts that the stadium is way behind schedule and wont be ready by 2020two years.
> 
> Greg Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas is SO fickle as well (it used to be anyway).
> 
> I doubt the Raiders will workout there either...especially if they go through a long period of lousy teams (like they have lately).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they will bomb there even worse than they did when they were in LA ESPECIALLY if they come there and are as crappy as they are now as you just mentioned. They will have the same exact problem the Rams had when they were in st louis.the first four years the Rams were in st louis  and were a crappy team and the joke of the league,these were the kinds of crowds they always drew all the time. I spoke to some friends back then i have in st louis and they said it  was like that every sunday,that getting tickets even on the front lower level,was easy as pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the brief five year period of the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf which lasted a brief five years,that was the only time they ever packed the stadium. the first four years there when they were crappy and the last 10 years pus as well,THESE were the kind of crowds that were the norm in st louis the majority of their years there.It WILL be the same story for the expansion NFL team that comes to vegas as well. WHY would they support an NFL team when they wont even support their OWN college UNLV team?
Click to expand...



You read the post before I got the chance to post the pics of what i was talking about on the horrible fan support the Rams had for 15 of the 20 years they were there in st louis. The NFL is totally killing themselves with all these relocations. This was the kinds of crowds the Rams drew every sunday 15 of the 20 years they were in st louis,this was the norm for their crowds every sunday. the majority of their years there.











and look at this.,this is what the normal crowds the chargers had in san diego EVERY sunday.











I think you can easily agree with me from these two pics that the chargers packed thenm in every sunday agreed? LOL

unfuckling believable that the chargers left THAT for THIS below.






dean spanos has egg on his face for this stupid move and thew NFL owners are pissed ayt him for moving the chargers. same thing will happen to davis.i can these two dumb and dumber.the rams move to LA was the ONLY NFL team that WAS justiffied..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

THATS what would happen in vegas with the new expansion NFL team they will get as well. the relocation bombed in st louis for the rams,it is bombing MAJOR big time with the chargers in LA.same as it bombed for the raiders when THEY were in LA, and the NFL wants to risk ANOTHER NFL team bombing for a FOURTH tiime with another asinine relocation AGAIN????????? WTF?


----------



## McRocket

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the LAMESTREAM media lies as always,here saying the raiders expect to be ready to move to vegas in 2020 holding out facts that the stadium is way behind schedule and wont be ready by 2020two years.
> 
> Greg Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas is SO fickle as well (it used to be anyway).
> 
> I doubt the Raiders will workout there either...especially if they go through a long period of lousy teams (like they have lately).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they will bomb there even worse than they did when they were in LA ESPECIALLY if they come there and are as crappy as they are now as you just mentioned. They will have the same exact problem the Rams had when they were in st louis.the first four years the Rams were in st louis  and were a crappy team and the joke of the league,these were the kinds of crowds they always drew all the time. I spoke to some friends back then i have in st louis and they said it  was like that every sunday,that getting tickets even on the front lower level,was easy as pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the brief five year period of the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf which lasted a brief five years,that was the only time they ever packed the stadium. the first four years there when they were crappy and the last 10 years pus as well,THESE were the kind of crowds that were the norm in st louis the majority of their years there.It WILL be the same story for the expansion NFL team that comes to vegas as well. WHY would they support an NFL team when they wont even support their OWN college UNLV team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You read the post before I got the chance to post the pics of what i was talking about on the horrible fan support the Rams had for 15 of the 20 years they were there in st louis. The NFL is totally killing themselves with all these relocations. This was the kinds of crowds the Rams drew every sunday 15 of the 20 years they were in st louis,this was the norm for their crowds every sunday. the majority of their years there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at this.,this is what the normal crowds the chargers had in san diego EVERY sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can easily agree with me from these two pics that the chargers packed thenm in every sunday agreed? LOL
> 
> unfuckling believable that the chargers left THAT for THIS below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dean spanos has egg on his face for this stupid move and thew NFL owners are pissed ayt him for moving the chargers. same thing will happen to davis.i can these two dumb and dumber.the rams move to LA was the ONLY NFL team that WAS justiffied..
Click to expand...


Yeah...I felt REALLY bad for the Charger fans. They were filling the stadium and the franchise pulled out for pure greed..nothing else.

I realize NFL owners are business people. 

But I also believe in karma...and the owners of the Chargers will get theirs one day for pulling out of San Diego. Pulling out of a great city like San Diego for no other reason then a little bit more profit when you are already stinking rich is pretty pathetic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

McRocket said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the LAMESTREAM media lies as always,here saying the raiders expect to be ready to move to vegas in 2020 holding out facts that the stadium is way behind schedule and wont be ready by 2020two years.
> 
> Greg Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas is SO fickle as well (it used to be anyway).
> 
> I doubt the Raiders will workout there either...especially if they go through a long period of lousy teams (like they have lately).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they will bomb there even worse than they did when they were in LA ESPECIALLY if they come there and are as crappy as they are now as you just mentioned. They will have the same exact problem the Rams had when they were in st louis.the first four years the Rams were in st louis  and were a crappy team and the joke of the league,these were the kinds of crowds they always drew all the time. I spoke to some friends back then i have in st louis and they said it  was like that every sunday,that getting tickets even on the front lower level,was easy as pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the brief five year period of the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf which lasted a brief five years,that was the only time they ever packed the stadium. the first four years there when they were crappy and the last 10 years pus as well,THESE were the kind of crowds that were the norm in st louis the majority of their years there.It WILL be the same story for the expansion NFL team that comes to vegas as well. WHY would they support an NFL team when they wont even support their OWN college UNLV team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You read the post before I got the chance to post the pics of what i was talking about on the horrible fan support the Rams had for 15 of the 20 years they were there in st louis. The NFL is totally killing themselves with all these relocations. This was the kinds of crowds the Rams drew every sunday 15 of the 20 years they were in st louis,this was the norm for their crowds every sunday. the majority of their years there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at this.,this is what the normal crowds the chargers had in san diego EVERY sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can easily agree with me from these two pics that the chargers packed thenm in every sunday agreed? LOL
> 
> unfuckling believable that the chargers left THAT for THIS below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dean spanos has egg on his face for this stupid move and thew NFL owners are pissed ayt him for moving the chargers. same thing will happen to davis.i can these two dumb and dumber.the rams move to LA was the ONLY NFL team that WAS justiffied..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I felt REALLY bad for the Charger fans. They were filling the stadium and the franchise pulled out for pure greed..nothing else.
> 
> I realize NFL owners are business people.
> 
> But I also believe in karma...and the owners of the Chargers will get theirs one day for pulling out of San Diego. Pulling out of a great city like San Diego for no other reason then a little bit more profit when you are already stinking rich is pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...


these NFL owners are greedy selfish assholes. I GUARANTEE if they knew that they would profit in several millions from killing their own mother,they would. Do NOT believe for a second they would not do that.

The NFL is a sad state when new stadiums take priority over history and tradition. as i said,the Rams move back to LA was the ONLY one that was justified.the majority of their years there as i got done proving,,they had half empty stadiums that looked like a ghosttown just as you see in those pics.

The Oakland fans and the San Diego fans as you saw in that pic,they did support their team.every sunday both those cities ALWAYS packed the house. there should be a law that as long as a city supports their team as oakland always has and san diego did for 55 years,that they should not be allowed to move. st louis i totally get the horrible support the Rams had there but not the raiders and chargers.fuck the NFL is what I always say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the LAMESTREAM media lies as always,here saying the raiders expect to be ready to move to vegas in 2020 holding out facts that the stadium is way behind schedule and wont be ready by 2020two years.
> 
> Greg Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas is SO fickle as well (it used to be anyway).
> 
> I doubt the Raiders will workout there either...especially if they go through a long period of lousy teams (like they have lately).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they will bomb there even worse than they did when they were in LA ESPECIALLY if they come there and are as crappy as they are now as you just mentioned. They will have the same exact problem the Rams had when they were in st louis.the first four years the Rams were in st louis  and were a crappy team and the joke of the league,these were the kinds of crowds they always drew all the time. I spoke to some friends back then i have in st louis and they said it  was like that every sunday,that getting tickets even on the front lower level,was easy as pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the brief five year period of the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf which lasted a brief five years,that was the only time they ever packed the stadium. the first four years there when they were crappy and the last 10 years pus as well,THESE were the kind of crowds that were the norm in st louis the majority of their years there.It WILL be the same story for the expansion NFL team that comes to vegas as well. WHY would they support an NFL team when they wont even support their OWN college UNLV team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You read the post before I got the chance to post the pics of what i was talking about on the horrible fan support the Rams had for 15 of the 20 years they were there in st louis. The NFL is totally killing themselves with all these relocations. This was the kinds of crowds the Rams drew every sunday 15 of the 20 years they were in st louis,this was the norm for their crowds every sunday. the majority of their years there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at this.,this is what the normal crowds the chargers had in san diego EVERY sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can easily agree with me from these two pics that the chargers packed thenm in every sunday agreed? LOL
> 
> unfuckling believable that the chargers left THAT for THIS below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dean spanos has egg on his face for this stupid move and thew NFL owners are pissed ayt him for moving the chargers. same thing will happen to davis.i can these two dumb and dumber.the rams move to LA was the ONLY NFL team that WAS justiffied..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I felt REALLY bad for the Charger fans. They were filling the stadium and the franchise pulled out for pure greed..nothing else.
> 
> I realize NFL owners are business people.
> 
> But I also believe in karma...and the owners of the Chargers will get theirs one day for pulling out of San Diego. Pulling out of a great city like San Diego for no other reason then a little bit more profit when you are already stinking rich is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these NFL owners are greedy selfish assholes. I GUARANTEE if they knew that they would profit in several millions from killing their own mother,they would. Do NOT believe for a second they would not do that.
> 
> The NFL is a sad state when new stadiums take priority over history and tradition. as i said,the Rams move back to LA was the ONLY one that was justified.the majority of their years there as i got done proving,,they had half empty stadiums that looked like a ghosttown just as you see in those pics.
> 
> The Oakland fans and the San Diego fans as you saw in that pic,they did support their team.every sunday both those cities ALWAYS packed the house. there should be a law that as long as a city supports their team as oakland always has and san diego did for 55 years,that they should not be allowed to move. st louis i totally get the horrible support the Rams had there but not the raiders and chargers.fuck the NFL is what I always say.
Click to expand...



the NFL REALLY needs to be called the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.that describes them to a TEE.

you are co correct,i guarantee sometime in their life,karma will bite dean spanos and  these other owners in the ass for doing this,that is just plain wrong and selfish and they will suffer in the end in their life.


----------



## McRocket

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas is SO fickle as well (it used to be anyway).
> 
> I doubt the Raiders will workout there either...especially if they go through a long period of lousy teams (like they have lately).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah they will bomb there even worse than they did when they were in LA ESPECIALLY if they come there and are as crappy as they are now as you just mentioned. They will have the same exact problem the Rams had when they were in st louis.the first four years the Rams were in st louis  and were a crappy team and the joke of the league,these were the kinds of crowds they always drew all the time. I spoke to some friends back then i have in st louis and they said it  was like that every sunday,that getting tickets even on the front lower level,was easy as pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the brief five year period of the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf which lasted a brief five years,that was the only time they ever packed the stadium. the first four years there when they were crappy and the last 10 years pus as well,THESE were the kind of crowds that were the norm in st louis the majority of their years there.It WILL be the same story for the expansion NFL team that comes to vegas as well. WHY would they support an NFL team when they wont even support their OWN college UNLV team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You read the post before I got the chance to post the pics of what i was talking about on the horrible fan support the Rams had for 15 of the 20 years they were there in st louis. The NFL is totally killing themselves with all these relocations. This was the kinds of crowds the Rams drew every sunday 15 of the 20 years they were in st louis,this was the norm for their crowds every sunday. the majority of their years there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at this.,this is what the normal crowds the chargers had in san diego EVERY sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can easily agree with me from these two pics that the chargers packed thenm in every sunday agreed? LOL
> 
> unfuckling believable that the chargers left THAT for THIS below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dean spanos has egg on his face for this stupid move and thew NFL owners are pissed ayt him for moving the chargers. same thing will happen to davis.i can these two dumb and dumber.the rams move to LA was the ONLY NFL team that WAS justiffied..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...I felt REALLY bad for the Charger fans. They were filling the stadium and the franchise pulled out for pure greed..nothing else.
> 
> I realize NFL owners are business people.
> 
> But I also believe in karma...and the owners of the Chargers will get theirs one day for pulling out of San Diego. Pulling out of a great city like San Diego for no other reason then a little bit more profit when you are already stinking rich is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these NFL owners are greedy selfish assholes. I GUARANTEE if they knew that they would profit in several millions from killing their own mother,they would. Do NOT believe for a second they would not do that.
> 
> The NFL is a sad state when new stadiums take priority over history and tradition. as i said,the Rams move back to LA was the ONLY one that was justified.the majority of their years there as i got done proving,,they had half empty stadiums that looked like a ghosttown just as you see in those pics.
> 
> The Oakland fans and the San Diego fans as you saw in that pic,they did support their team.every sunday both those cities ALWAYS packed the house. there should be a law that as long as a city supports their team as oakland always has and san diego did for 55 years,that they should not be allowed to move. st louis i totally get the horrible support the Rams had there but not the raiders and chargers.fuck the NFL is what I always say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the NFL REALLY needs to be called the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.that describes them to a TEE.
Click to expand...


The NFL should just state that any new franchise MUST stay put for at least 50 years if there is a minimum attendance level achieved (like 80%).

Of course, since the owners actually run the league - they will NEVER do that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.

Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?







Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then



THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.


dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?


New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done

this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Notice how the pro vegas people have high tailed it out of here and the cat has got their tongue after i took them to school that the Inglewood project is right on cue looking ready for the 2020 season. From these pics,i would say that is no lie that they are 60% ready. yet you never here any of the media people say things like vegas looks 60% ready.

In FACT,get this,the pro vegas people are REALLY going to be in panic mode now to admit being wrong when they see the latest information on it.Here is Sam Farmer saying the same thing about the vegas project i have been saying.comedy gold.



*@OakStadiumWatch*





OaklandStadiumWatch Retweeted



*Sam Farmer*‏Verified account @LATimesfarmer Apr 27
Looks a little quiet on that Raiders construction site. Better step it up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is what one of the objective oakland fans said when someone said the vegas stadioum will be reayd for 2020 

That is funny as shit they done nothing going on 3 weeks that I no

He nailed it.


----------



## Pilot1

Wow, I wonder what kind of penalties and contractor, and possibly city will face should the stadium not be ready?  Can the Raiders stay in Oakland another year?  This seems like a huge cluster all around.


----------



## SandSquid

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.
> 
> Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then
> 
> 
> 
> THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.
> 
> 
> dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?
> 
> 
> New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done
> 
> this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.








There's a better picture of the Vegas one. 

And remember we are talking about two completely different stadiums.   LA is a 5 billion dollar stadium,  Vegas is building a 1.8 billion dollar one. 

I heard Vegas is determining when/if they will need to start a 3rd shift to open Aug 4th, but so far that isn't necessary.


Not sure if construction goes the same as the plant I started, but there the ground work and steel framing went PAINFULLY slow.   Then poof, it was skinned and looked almost done in a month.   It was amazing how we went from sticks to a real looking building.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SandSquid said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.
> 
> Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then
> 
> 
> 
> THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.
> 
> 
> dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?
> 
> 
> New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done
> 
> this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a better picture of the Vegas one.
> 
> And remember we are talking about two completely different stadiums.   LA is a 5 billion dollar stadium,  Vegas is building a 1.8 billion dollar one.
> 
> I heard Vegas is determining when/if they will need to start a 3rd shift to open Aug 4th, but so far that isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> Not sure if construction goes the same as the plant I started, but there the ground work and steel framing went PAINFULLY slow.   Then poof, it was skinned and looked almost done in a month.   It was amazing how we went from sticks to a real looking building.
Click to expand...


damn straight it WILL be neccessary.LOL  Dont fall for the media propaganda,it will never be ready by the regular season.

Look at the inglewood stadium,they got the roof ready for attachment,this one doesnt have that ready.

theres a REASON why sam farmer made this statememnt about it recently.LOL



*Sam Farmer*‏Verified account @LATimesfarmer Apr 27
Looks a little quiet on that Raiders construction site. Better step it up.

Farmer has NOT said that about the Ingelwood site cause IT is right on schedule.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pilot1 said:


> Wow, I wonder what kind of penalties and contractor, and possibly city will face should the stadium not be ready?  Can the Raiders stay in Oakland another year?  This seems like a huge cluster all around.



considering the city of oakland has an even stronger case against the NFL against relocation than clevelands  did when cleveland sued Modell and the NFL  against relocation when Modell threaten ed to take the team name and colors with him but to avoid court,settleout of of court and left the name and colors,I think you mean will the EXPANSION team be in vegas in 2020.

a huge cluster indeed.the whole thing is a mess.


----------



## SandSquid

LA RAM FAN said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.
> 
> Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then
> 
> 
> 
> THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.
> 
> 
> dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?
> 
> 
> New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done
> 
> this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a better picture of the Vegas one.
> 
> And remember we are talking about two completely different stadiums.   LA is a 5 billion dollar stadium,  Vegas is building a 1.8 billion dollar one.
> 
> I heard Vegas is determining when/if they will need to start a 3rd shift to open Aug 4th, but so far that isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> Not sure if construction goes the same as the plant I started, but there the ground work and steel framing went PAINFULLY slow.   Then poof, it was skinned and looked almost done in a month.   It was amazing how we went from sticks to a real looking building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn straight it WILL be neccessary.LOL  Dont fall for the media propaganda,it will never be ready by the regular season.
> 
> Look at the inglewood stadium,they got the roof ready for attachment,this one doesnt have that ready.
> 
> theres a REASON why sam farmer made this statememnt about it recently.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam Farmer*‏Verified account @LATimesfarmer Apr 27
> Looks a little quiet on that Raiders construction site. Better step it up.
> 
> Farmer has NOT said that about the Ingelwood site cause IT is right on schedule.
Click to expand...


The LA stadium is still scheduled to be ready for the 2019 season right?


----------



## Pilot1

These stadiums must all be huge cluster Effs.  What do you expects, government is heavily involved.  I was talking to one of the major contractors to the Eagles Citizens Bank Park and he said that one of the HVAC subs forgot to install any heating systems in ALL the super boxes.  They had to go back and retrofit all of them.  It was a total zoo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SandSquid said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.
> 
> Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then
> 
> 
> 
> THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.
> 
> 
> dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?
> 
> 
> New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done
> 
> this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a better picture of the Vegas one.
> 
> And remember we are talking about two completely different stadiums.   LA is a 5 billion dollar stadium,  Vegas is building a 1.8 billion dollar one.
> 
> I heard Vegas is determining when/if they will need to start a 3rd shift to open Aug 4th, but so far that isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> Not sure if construction goes the same as the plant I started, but there the ground work and steel framing went PAINFULLY slow.   Then poof, it was skinned and looked almost done in a month.   It was amazing how we went from sticks to a real looking building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn straight it WILL be neccessary.LOL  Dont fall for the media propaganda,it will never be ready by the regular season.
> 
> Look at the inglewood stadium,they got the roof ready for attachment,this one doesnt have that ready.
> 
> theres a REASON why sam farmer made this statememnt about it recently.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam Farmer*‏Verified account @LATimesfarmer Apr 27
> Looks a little quiet on that Raiders construction site. Better step it up.
> 
> Farmer has NOT said that about the Ingelwood site cause IT is right on schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LA stadium is still scheduled to be ready for the 2019 season right?
Click to expand...


All the more reason to  be confidant the vegas stadium will not be ready for the 2020 season because the media initially in 2016 when the Rams moved back to LA were also  saying Inglewood would be ready for the 2019. season,how did that one turn out? I had my doubts back then as well thinking the media was being too optimistic with their 2019 prediction,so many things can go wrong in these projects causing a delay.


Sam Farmer is the most objective sportswrtier i know, he  calls it like he sees it and like i said,he hasnt been saying that about Inglewood that they better step it up.there is a REASON for that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.
> 
> Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then
> 
> 
> 
> THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.
> 
> 
> dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?
> 
> 
> New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done
> 
> this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a better picture of the Vegas one.
> 
> And remember we are talking about two completely different stadiums.   LA is a 5 billion dollar stadium,  Vegas is building a 1.8 billion dollar one.
> 
> I heard Vegas is determining when/if they will need to start a 3rd shift to open Aug 4th, but so far that isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> Not sure if construction goes the same as the plant I started, but there the ground work and steel framing went PAINFULLY slow.   Then poof, it was skinned and looked almost done in a month.   It was amazing how we went from sticks to a real looking building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn straight it WILL be neccessary.LOL  Dont fall for the media propaganda,it will never be ready by the regular season.
> 
> Look at the inglewood stadium,they got the roof ready for attachment,this one doesnt have that ready.
> 
> theres a REASON why sam farmer made this statememnt about it recently.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam Farmer*‏Verified account @LATimesfarmer Apr 27
> Looks a little quiet on that Raiders construction site. Better step it up.
> 
> Farmer has NOT said that about the Ingelwood site cause IT is right on schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LA stadium is still scheduled to be ready for the 2019 season right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason to  be confidant the vegas stadium will not be ready for the 2020 season because the media initially in 2016 when the Rams moved back to LA were also  saying Inglewood would be ready for the 2019. season,how did that one turn out? I had my doubts back then as well thinking the media was being too optimistic with their 2019 prediction,so many things can go wrong in these projects causing a delay.
> 
> 
> Sam Farmer is the most objective sportswrtier i know, he  calls it like he sees it and like i said,he hasnt been saying that about Inglewood that they better step it up.there is a REASON for that.
Click to expand...


the other reason I am confidant the Raiders wont be in Oakland is  They don't have funding and now are facing a lean and litigation. That stadium will be built for unlv only if it does get built. People around here dont understand how  much  trouble Mark Davis and the NFL really are in.

 Davis is so cash strapped,its comedy gold unless you are a raider fan  of course.He will never be able to afford the relocation fee like Kroneke can for the Rams. Kroneke is the richest owner in the NFL.He is a businessman and real estate developer,he has a great mind for things like this and knows how to get things done. Davis is a complete moron and baffon,oakland fans hate him and want him out as owner.

this vegas stadium situation is the biggest clusterfuck of an operation the NFL has ever dug a hole for themselves in other than being stupid enough to make LA A two team city ignoring what people like sam farmer said that LA is only a one team football city,that two teams in LA have NEVER worked yet they somehow thought the chargers would succeed in LA with the Rams as well.


----------



## SandSquid

LA RAM FAN said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.
> 
> Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then
> 
> 
> 
> THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.
> 
> 
> dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?
> 
> 
> New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done
> 
> this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a better picture of the Vegas one.
> 
> And remember we are talking about two completely different stadiums.   LA is a 5 billion dollar stadium,  Vegas is building a 1.8 billion dollar one.
> 
> I heard Vegas is determining when/if they will need to start a 3rd shift to open Aug 4th, but so far that isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> Not sure if construction goes the same as the plant I started, but there the ground work and steel framing went PAINFULLY slow.   Then poof, it was skinned and looked almost done in a month.   It was amazing how we went from sticks to a real looking building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn straight it WILL be neccessary.LOL  Dont fall for the media propaganda,it will never be ready by the regular season.
> 
> Look at the inglewood stadium,they got the roof ready for attachment,this one doesnt have that ready.
> 
> theres a REASON why sam farmer made this statememnt about it recently.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam Farmer*‏Verified account @LATimesfarmer Apr 27
> Looks a little quiet on that Raiders construction site. Better step it up.
> 
> Farmer has NOT said that about the Ingelwood site cause IT is right on schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LA stadium is still scheduled to be ready for the 2019 season right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason to  be confidant the vegas stadium will not be ready for the 2020 season because the media initially in 2016 when the Rams moved back to LA were also  saying Inglewood would be ready for the 2019. season,how did that one turn out? I had my doubts back then as well thinking the media was being too optimistic with their 2019 prediction,so many things can go wrong in these projects causing a delay.
> 
> 
> Sam Farmer is the most objective sportswrtier i know, he  calls it like he sees it and like i said,he hasnt been saying that about Inglewood that they better step it up.there is a REASON for that.
Click to expand...



I was just giving you crap.  It will be interesting to see if they make it.  

As for the name, I don't ever think Modell really cared about the Browns name and logo which is why he didn't fight for it.  Not really a fan favorite logo (outside Cleveland), where as the Raider one I think carries more "cool" factor throughout the US.  

I don't really see any legal merits to their case.   If Amazon moves from Seattle, I don't think they should have to change their name.  Their lease expired, and they didn't want to stay, and not like the Raiders is solely an Oakland team.  It's an anti-trust suit that free movement of an owner of his business can't move of his own will (kinda the opposite of an anti-trust case). 

It seems their case is built on NFL teams giving favoritism to cities without NFL teams over current NFL cities.  Or that other owners are enriching themselves by getting relocation money from the raiders.  But that payment literally goes against the antitrust theory because the Raiders have to spend 370 million or whatever to leave. That's not an incentive from the league to move.

MAYBE it could be used as a method to pressure the Raiders to settle, knowing dirty laundry might be aired.  But even then, I still don't see the Raiders giving up their name.  It's tough to say the NFL pressured the Raiders to move, when for the Raiders to move, they had to pay the NFL 378 million to do so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SandSquid said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey McRocket  it is comedy gold that people here are saying LA RAM is the one full of shit saying the Vegas stadium will not be ready in 2020.
> 
> Here is proof only an idiot would think the vegas stadium will be ready that year.again here is a recent pic of it under construction.the next football season after this year will just be a year and a couple of months away from now,does THIS stadium look like its making progress to be ready by then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets now take a look at the Inglewood stadium that is right on track to be ready that same year. This article from 2018 says it was 40% ready back then
> 
> 
> 
> THIS one from jan 2019 says it is 60% ready,they look like THEY are making good progress,vegas is not.all the ingleowood stadium has lef to do is atach the roof,thats it.
> 
> 
> dont you agree this stadium DOES look ready for 2020?
> 
> 
> New video shows Rams' stadium in Inglewood is 60 percent done
> 
> this stadium DOES look rwady by 2020 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a better picture of the Vegas one.
> 
> And remember we are talking about two completely different stadiums.   LA is a 5 billion dollar stadium,  Vegas is building a 1.8 billion dollar one.
> 
> I heard Vegas is determining when/if they will need to start a 3rd shift to open Aug 4th, but so far that isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> Not sure if construction goes the same as the plant I started, but there the ground work and steel framing went PAINFULLY slow.   Then poof, it was skinned and looked almost done in a month.   It was amazing how we went from sticks to a real looking building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn straight it WILL be neccessary.LOL  Dont fall for the media propaganda,it will never be ready by the regular season.
> 
> Look at the inglewood stadium,they got the roof ready for attachment,this one doesnt have that ready.
> 
> theres a REASON why sam farmer made this statememnt about it recently.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam Farmer*‏Verified account @LATimesfarmer Apr 27
> Looks a little quiet on that Raiders construction site. Better step it up.
> 
> Farmer has NOT said that about the Ingelwood site cause IT is right on schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LA stadium is still scheduled to be ready for the 2019 season right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason to  be confidant the vegas stadium will not be ready for the 2020 season because the media initially in 2016 when the Rams moved back to LA were also  saying Inglewood would be ready for the 2019. season,how did that one turn out? I had my doubts back then as well thinking the media was being too optimistic with their 2019 prediction,so many things can go wrong in these projects causing a delay.
> 
> 
> Sam Farmer is the most objective sportswrtier i know, he  calls it like he sees it and like i said,he hasnt been saying that about Inglewood that they better step it up.there is a REASON for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was just giving you crap.  It will be interesting to see if they make it.
> 
> As for the name, I don't ever think Modell really cared about the Browns name and logo which is why he didn't fight for it.  Not really a fan favorite logo (outside Cleveland), where as the Raider one I think carries more "cool" factor throughout the US.
> 
> I don't really see any legal merits to their case.   If Amazon moves from Seattle, I don't think they should have to change their name.  Their lease expired, and they didn't want to stay, and not like the Raiders is solely an Oakland team.  It's an anti-trust suit that free movement of an owner of his business can't move of his own will (kinda the opposite of an anti-trust case).
> 
> It seems their case is built on NFL teams giving favoritism to cities without NFL teams over current NFL cities.  Or that other owners are enriching themselves by getting relocation money from the raiders.  But that payment literally goes against the antitrust theory because the Raiders have to spend 370 million or whatever to leave. That's not an incentive from the league to move.
> 
> MAYBE it could be used as a method to pressure the Raiders to settle, knowing dirty laundry might be aired.  But even then, I still don't see the Raiders giving up their name.  It's tough to say the NFL pressured the Raiders to move, when for the Raiders to move, they had to pay the NFL 378 million to do so.
Click to expand...


Dude you didnt stop giving me shit,you STILL are.

I dont know where you heard that about Modell and the NFL but thats entirely false,where did you hear that?

thats not  accurate at all that Modell.Modell faught tooth and nail to bring the name and logo to baltimore only settling out of court in an out of court settlement with cleveland to leave the name and logo in cleveland once the city threatened a lawsuit against Modell and the NFL.  I know someone who posts here that has lived in cleveland all his life and is a browns fan and he remembers that vividly that thats what happened. Plus i have called up sportswriters up in cleveland tha were around that day and they have told me the same thing,so when people start muttering that crap,i know they making stuff up out of their ass. Not saying YOU are,i think you have just been misinformed,but posters in general.

that again is WHY i am confidant the raiders name and logo will remain in oakland cause oakland has an even stronger case against the NFL than cleveland did. after both the rams and Oilers left LA and Houston back in 95,NFL relocation bylaws got much more strict and much  ,ore tougher. That was why cleveland fought against modell and the NFL back then and won cause had it been in 95 when the rules were not in place yet,Modell WOULD have been able to easily leave cleveland AND take the name and colors like he wanted to.


Read post# 2 on this thread and watch the two videos i posted.

Breaking. Oakland has ALSO filed a lawsuit against corrupt NFL.yahoo!!!

It proves oakland has a VERY strong case against davis and the NFL.

three trolls posted funnys there because they knew they could not counter the evidence in it,they didnt even try as you can see knowing they were taken to school by me.

you cant just up and move an NFL franchise anymore at the drop of a dime,you got NFL relocation rules and bylaws in place now that you got to follow.the Rams THEY followed those NFL relocation bylaw rules.mark davis on the other hand did NOT and him and the NFL are in serious trouble whether you realise it or not.

anytime i point this out the vegas lovers always retreat going back to the 1980's talking about how al davis won a court case against the NFL and moved them to LA blah blah blah blah always IGNORING that NFL relocation bylaw rules were not in place back then like they are now.  those pro vegas people who always retreat to what AL davis did in the 80's lameass argument when he moved them to LA,everytime i just got to say- beam me up scotty,there is no intelliget life forms on this planet.


----------



## McRocket

Well, I hope Oakland finds a way to keep the Raiders. Las Vegas does it need a team...Oakland does.


----------



## TrueTT

McRocket said:


> Well, I hope Oakland finds a way to keep the Raiders. Las Vegas does it need a team...Oakland does.



It was a tragedy that Vegas got an NHL team over other, more deserving markets.

Poaching the Raiders from their rightful home just compounds the problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrueTT said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope Oakland finds a way to keep the Raiders. Las Vegas does it need a team...Oakland does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a tragedy that Vegas got an NHL team over other, more deserving markets.
> 
> Poaching the Raiders from their rightful home just compounds the problem.
Click to expand...


Yeah Vegas has a bunch of transplants.the raiders would have NO homefield advantage IF they moved there. That NHL team you mentioned,they have no home filed advantage,its always a neautral site there for their games. it would be no different with the raiders or whatever NFL team went there.


----------



## TrueTT

LA RAM FAN said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope Oakland finds a way to keep the Raiders. Las Vegas does it need a team...Oakland does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a tragedy that Vegas got an NHL team over other, more deserving markets.
> 
> Poaching the Raiders from their rightful home just compounds the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Vegas has a bunch of transplants.the raiders would have NO homefield advantage IF they moved there. That NHL team you mentioned,they have no home filed advantage,its always a neautral site there for their games. it would be no different with the raiders or whatever NFL team went there.
Click to expand...


Exactly. It would be what the Chargers are suffering (rightfully so) for the past two years except worse.

At least Los Angeles is a continually growing and cosmopolitan CITY. Vegas is the epitome of a hub for transplants and tourists and people who want to lose money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrueTT said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope Oakland finds a way to keep the Raiders. Las Vegas does it need a team...Oakland does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a tragedy that Vegas got an NHL team over other, more deserving markets.
> 
> Poaching the Raiders from their rightful home just compounds the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Vegas has a bunch of transplants.the raiders would have NO homefield advantage IF they moved there. That NHL team you mentioned,they have no home filed advantage,its always a neautral site there for their games. it would be no different with the raiders or whatever NFL team went there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. It would be what the Chargers are suffering (rightfully so) for the past two years except worse.
> 
> At least Los Angeles is a continually growing and cosmopolitan CITY. Vegas is the epitome of a hub for transplants and tourists and people who want to lose money.
Click to expand...


what amazes me is the ignorance of the posters who say Vegas is a great move for the Raiders because Oakland is a dump. What they ALWAYS leave out is vegas is an even BIGGER dump.

While true,that in california you have a lot of homeless people on the streets,Vegas does as well and something else they leave out is ALL major cities have lower district parts of the city that look like a dump.Vegas being no exception.

They also in their ignorance always leave out out the upper class distrcit,how beautiful the expensive and classy neighborhoods,how nice they are. they always post the poor sections of the town in their attempts to convince people oakland is the biggest dump city in the country.These pics below dispel that myth in a heartbeat. Look at these pics,does this look like Brokeland to you? does this look like the ENTIRE city and their neighborhoods are a dump?

Looks like a pretty BEAUTIFUL city to me. these people that say oakland is a dump obviously have never visitied there before and just go by what they hear from the LAMESTREAM media. the biased media always makes oakland out to garbage and San franciso to be beautiiful.could not be any further from the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

then there is vegas,what these ignorant fools always leave out in their bashing of oakland saying it is a dump is like i just said,vegas is an even BIGGER dump and here is the proof OUTSIDE the city of the false  glamour of the hotels and casinos this is what the MJORITY of vegas REALLY looks like not to mention Vegas is the most poor city on the entire country with parents having to work TWO jobs just to keep their head above water and the worst school system in the country.

couldnt find any pics-i guess the net does not want americans to see what vegas REALLY looks like once you venture outside the glamour and glitz of the fancy hotels and casinos.

but this short  four minute video speaks a THOUSAND words and backs up what i say that Vegas is an an even much WORSE dump that Oakland is.Oakland at least has a thriving economy where vegas is the worst economy in the whole  country being the most poor city there is and the NFL wants to take the raiders out of oakland for THAT,this below?


Man, NO WONDER the lamestream media never shows what Vegas REALLY looks like just right outside of the las vegas strip.Man that is some depressing stuff to look at there.

Like it i said so well in the very Beginning of this video -For a city with so much money,it's hard to believe how many people live in poverty just off the strip.


----------



## TrueTT

LA RAM FAN said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope Oakland finds a way to keep the Raiders. Las Vegas does it need a team...Oakland does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a tragedy that Vegas got an NHL team over other, more deserving markets.
> 
> Poaching the Raiders from their rightful home just compounds the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Vegas has a bunch of transplants.the raiders would have NO homefield advantage IF they moved there. That NHL team you mentioned,they have no home filed advantage,its always a neautral site there for their games. it would be no different with the raiders or whatever NFL team went there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. It would be what the Chargers are suffering (rightfully so) for the past two years except worse.
> 
> At least Los Angeles is a continually growing and cosmopolitan CITY. Vegas is the epitome of a hub for transplants and tourists and people who want to lose money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what amazes me is the ignorance of the posters who say Vegas is a great move for the Raiders because Oakland is a dump. What they ALWAYS leave out is vegas is an even BIGGER dump.
> 
> While true,that in california you have a lot of homeless people on the streets,Vegas does as well and something else they leave out is ALL major cities have lower district parts of the city that look like a dump.Vegas being no exception.
> 
> They also in their ignorance always leave out out the upper class distrcit,how beautiful the expensive and classy neighborhoods,how nice they are. they always post the poor sections of the town in their attempts to convince people oakland is the biggest dump city in the country.These pics below dispel that myth in a heartbeat. Look at these pics,does this look like Brokeland to you? does this look like the ENTIRE city and their neighborhoods are a dump?
> 
> Looks like a pretty BEAUTIFUL city to me. these people that say oakland is a dump obviously have never visitied there before and just go by what they hear from the LAMESTREAM media. the biased media always makes oakland out to garbage and San franciso to be beautiiful.could not be any further from the truth.
Click to expand...


Nice man! Yeah I think it's high time people stop with the slandering of cities and justify relocation on a ridiculous basis.

I mean c'mon....Detroit's sports legacy (minus maybe the Lions) just wouldn't fit if it were to leave to a more glamorous city. I've heard countless people suggest that maybe the Pistons or Tigers would be better suited to a more desirable city to attract free agents.

And that doesn't even factor in the Packers and Green Bay....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Funny,I havent seen these kind of negative articles printed in newspapers on the Rams stadium project also slated to open the same season the raiders alleged stadium is.


LIST OF CONCERNS KEEPS LAS VEGAS STADIUM PROJECT LEAD UP AT NIGHT.

 one official acknowledged a list of worries tied to the $1.8 billion project ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

poor crybaby NFL for once  they did not get their way and could not stop oaklands lawsuit against them.

Raiders, NFL ask judge to toss Oakland's lawsuit


----------



## TrueTT

LA RAM FAN said:


> poor crybaby NFL for once  they did not get their way and could not stop oaklands lawsuit against them.
> 
> Raiders, NFL ask judge to toss Oakland's lawsuit



It's great that this is happening in legal arenas. Setting precedence is of high importance moving forward.


----------



## McRocket

LA RAM FAN said:


> poor crybaby NFL for once  they did not get their way and could not stop oaklands lawsuit against them.
> 
> Raiders, NFL ask judge to toss Oakland's lawsuit



Looks like the City of Oakland has the Raiders/NFL scared.

GOOD FOR OAKLAND!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

McRocket said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor crybaby NFL for once  they did not get their way and could not stop oaklands lawsuit against them.
> 
> Raiders, NFL ask judge to toss Oakland's lawsuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the City of Oakland has the Raiders/NFL scared.
> 
> GOOD FOR OAKLAND!!!
Click to expand...




it gets even more comical,mark davis and the NFL are REALLY running scared and getting desperate now.they are trying AGAIN to try and get the lawsuit dimismissed ONCE again. check out and listen to this short 8 minute video.it is obvious they are getting desperate and running scared now because they KNOW they dont have a chance in hell in court and will lose their asses and that is because st louis won their case and they know that oakland has an even stronger case which scares the hell out of the NFL because THEIR lawsuit is to keep the team name in oakland. they Also REMEMBER to avoid going to court and losing lots of money to the city of cleveland,that to avoid that,Modell and the NFL settled out of court by leaving the team name in clevleand and avoided going to going to court and the NFL remembers that and they know OAKLAND has an even stronger case than cleveland did which is why they are running scared now desperately trying to get the city of oakland to chance their mind and drop the lawsuit AGAIN.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is BEYOND hysterical,

first the vegas stadium encounter THIS delay back in the middle of june

(Last Updated On: June 16, 2019)

Las Vegas – The Oakland Raiders Las Vegas Stadium has a new problem on top of sponsorship issues and stadium hotel tax revenue problems: an issue that caused the removal of one of the roof truss segments – 26 in all and 130,000 lbs, each – that are being installed ahead of a self-imposed July 31st deadline had to be removed on June 12th, and to this day, June 15th, it has still not been replaced.

This is a major development setback for the new NFL Stadium, and is related to another Las Vegas Stadium construction process that’s also now pushed back: the installation of 850-foot long cables that are to fix the 26 roof trusses in place and support the translucent ethylene tetrafluoroethylene (ETFE) roof.

On top of that, Las Vegas Monsoon 2019 is said to be coming, today, Saturday. If it does, that expected flash flood will add up to yet another rain-delay this year to push back the Las Vegas Stadium construction schedule, meaning a stoppage in the process to fix the roof truss problem, which is a delay in itself.

and now this is the LATEST delay to come up that just came up a few days ago

 it couldn't POSSIBLY by anymore comical than this 


* RAIDERS STADIUM UPDATE: Over 1/3 of the Trusses were Built with Parts Upside Down*
RAIDERS STADIUM UPDATE: Over 1/3 of the Trusses were Built with Parts Upside Down

i cant believe people around here SERIOUSLY think this stadium is going to be ready for the raiders to play in next season in vegas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool.

Sports Movies That Were True To History


----------



## TrueTT

LA RAM FAN said:


> this is BEYOND hysterical,
> 
> first the vegas stadium encounter THIS delay back in the middle of june
> 
> (Last Updated On: June 16, 2019)
> 
> Las Vegas – The Oakland Raiders Las Vegas Stadium has a new problem on top of sponsorship issues and stadium hotel tax revenue problems: an issue that caused the removal of one of the roof truss segments – 26 in all and 130,000 lbs, each – that are being installed ahead of a self-imposed July 31st deadline had to be removed on June 12th, and to this day, June 15th, it has still not been replaced.
> 
> This is a major development setback for the new NFL Stadium, and is related to another Las Vegas Stadium construction process that’s also now pushed back: the installation of 850-foot long cables that are to fix the 26 roof trusses in place and support the translucent ethylene tetrafluoroethylene (ETFE) roof.
> 
> On top of that, Las Vegas Monsoon 2019 is said to be coming, today, Saturday. If it does, that expected flash flood will add up to yet another rain-delay this year to push back the Las Vegas Stadium construction schedule, meaning a stoppage in the process to fix the roof truss problem, which is a delay in itself.
> 
> and now this is the LATEST delay to come up that just came up a few days ago
> 
> it couldn't POSSIBLY by anymore comical than this
> 
> 
> * RAIDERS STADIUM UPDATE: Over 1/3 of the Trusses were Built with Parts Upside Down*
> RAIDERS STADIUM UPDATE: Over 1/3 of the Trusses were Built with Parts Upside Down
> 
> i cant believe people around here SERIOUSLY think this stadium is going to be ready for the raiders to play in next season in vegas.



Hahahahhahahahhaha

Holy shiiiieet, karma on the come-up to screw the Raiders. I love every minute of this.

Watch the corrupt NFL still double down on this. They want the NFL in Vegas at  all costs- a travesty of sports justice.


----------



## 22lcidw

TrueTT said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is BEYOND hysterical,
> 
> first the vegas stadium encounter THIS delay back in the middle of june
> 
> (Last Updated On: June 16, 2019)
> 
> Las Vegas – The Oakland Raiders Las Vegas Stadium has a new problem on top of sponsorship issues and stadium hotel tax revenue problems: an issue that caused the removal of one of the roof truss segments – 26 in all and 130,000 lbs, each – that are being installed ahead of a self-imposed July 31st deadline had to be removed on June 12th, and to this day, June 15th, it has still not been replaced.
> 
> This is a major development setback for the new NFL Stadium, and is related to another Las Vegas Stadium construction process that’s also now pushed back: the installation of 850-foot long cables that are to fix the 26 roof trusses in place and support the translucent ethylene tetrafluoroethylene (ETFE) roof.
> 
> On top of that, Las Vegas Monsoon 2019 is said to be coming, today, Saturday. If it does, that expected flash flood will add up to yet another rain-delay this year to push back the Las Vegas Stadium construction schedule, meaning a stoppage in the process to fix the roof truss problem, which is a delay in itself.
> 
> and now this is the LATEST delay to come up that just came up a few days ago
> 
> it couldn't POSSIBLY by anymore comical than this
> 
> 
> * RAIDERS STADIUM UPDATE: Over 1/3 of the Trusses were Built with Parts Upside Down*
> RAIDERS STADIUM UPDATE: Over 1/3 of the Trusses were Built with Parts Upside Down
> 
> i cant believe people around here SERIOUSLY think this stadium is going to be ready for the raiders to play in next season in vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahhahahahhaha
> 
> Holy shiiiieet, karma on the come-up to screw the Raiders. I love every minute of this.
> 
> Watch the corrupt NFL still double down on this. They want the NFL in Vegas at  all costs- a travesty of sports justice.
Click to expand...

Al Davis was s thorn in the side of the NFL. He was one of the movers and shakers that combined the old AFL and NFL together and formed the new league with Super Bowls as its signature game. He did what he wanted though. Like a rogue owner. Went from Oakland to L.A. back to Oakland and now his son is going to Vegas. The Oakland fans are incredible. They deserve better. But that stadium they play in is the worst in the league. Has been for decades. To bad building new stadiums has become insane in amenities and price where the game is secondary.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Okay I AM conceding that the Raiders could very go to Vegas HOWEVER I am saying ti WONT be in 2020.everybody that thinks that has clearly not been paying attention to whats REALLY going on in the construction of the stadium in vegas and unaware of the facts that they are three months behind in schedule.  The Raiders assuming Oakland somehow  loses their lawsuit in court they have filed which i now think could very well happen because the judge looks like he is corrupt and been bought off by the NFL.

assuming thats the case and the Raiders go to vegas. that will just prove the NFL is a corrupt cartel because if you read this link below,they would CLEARLY be breaking the law. the actions on both the raiders and the NFL are CRIMINAL,that CANNOT be debated.  nobody here knows the lenghts of corruption the NFL has gone to to put the raiders in vegas,you wont either if you dont read the link.

CITY OF OAKLAND VS THE RAIDERS & NFL: THE UNTOLD STORY

A comprehensive exposé on the City of Oakland vs NFL antitrust lawsuit revealing a vast, illegal conspiracy to remove the Raiders from Oakland. Link below

https://oaklandlawsuit.wixsite.com/oaklandlawsuit


----------



## lennypartiv

If the Vegas stadium is not done on time the Raiders could play in the college football stadium in Vegas for one year, or they could play in London for one year.


----------

